# Thoughts on new Boer buck?



## boerlover-29 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hey y'all I'm new to this and just got a new buck. His name is Boss and his grandsire is Hammer time. I just wanted to know what you think of him. All thoughts are welcome.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

To be honest, you need some pictures without a fence in the way, and preferably at eye level, to get a good call on his conformation. The clearer the ground around him, the better. With the hay feeder and fence there, it is hard to get a good look at his feet, overall length, etc... People usually do well with an unobstructed picture of the animal from behind, the side, and the front. If at all possible, squatting down to where you are level with his side or back will really help in getting the best picture view of his overall shape.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh, and for his safety, I would get a looser collar on him. That looks really snug, and he could get caught on something and not be able to get loose. I am about to have to upgrade my boy on his collar size. He is getting more masculine muscling on his neck, and is quickly outgrowing his current collar.


----------



## boerlover-29 (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you! It does look like his collar is tight but I assure you, it is not. He wasn't shown this year so he has a lot of hair. I will try to get some new pictures soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I recommend no collar, goats can get hung up so easy. 

He looks good, but as mentioned, if you are seeking conformation advice, we need clear and level shots, side, rear, front.;-)


----------



## boerlover-29 (Aug 31, 2014)

They aren't the best of pictures because I didn't have help but I hope they are better than before.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice roman head
Nice coloring
Decent rear
Good length
Testies are good
Appears wide down the Loin.


May have broken down pasterns
Splayed out in the front legs, not sure if he needs trimmed as to why he is standing that way or not can't see his hooves.
Topline could be straighter. But could be a growing spurt. How old is he?
tailhead drop
Could use more width.


----------



## boerlover-29 (Aug 31, 2014)

He's 2 years old. 
What kind of does could I breed him to, to correct his faults?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You would want Doe's who have:
Stronger pasterns.
Stands more square
Straight topline, but if he is 2 years old, that may be why his topline is not straight. They grow up to 4 years.
A more even tailhead
More width Does

This will correct some issues he has.


----------



## boerlover-29 (Aug 31, 2014)

Can I ask, what do you mean by his pasterns are weak? Also his tailhead?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

For his pasterns if you look in the first picture see how his 'ankles' how in.....he's not straight up and down on his feet that is weak pasterns. But it could as Pam said be because of needing feet trimmed. If they are over grown you can trim them up and see if they fix the problem but if not then it's weak.
Tail head I'm not sure I'm curious on what that is 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## boerlover-29 (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you! I think his feet do need trimmed. I'll trim them and see if that helps.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is a good example.
See how straight the back is, when you follow it to the tail head area, in this pic, it is a pretty straight line across. 
The tail head doesn't drop severely, like the red buck is doing. hope this makes sense.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ahhh I see. Ok I'm gonna high jack this a little sorry. I have a buck that isn't straight like that I guess more so like this buck. Why is it a bad thing?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## boerlover-29 (Aug 31, 2014)

I also have another question. He is registered 99%, if I breed him to unregistered does, could I register their kids? If so, how would I go about that?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Jessica84 said:


> Ahhh I see. Ok I'm gonna high jack this a little sorry. I have a buck that isn't straight like that I guess more so like this buck. Why is it a bad thing??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Steep rumps can cause a narrow birth canal, which can create difficult kiddings, there is that chance, if the steepness is severe enough in a Doe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

boerlover-29 said:


> I also have another question. He is registered 99%, if I breed him to unregistered does, could I register their kids? If so, how would I go about that?


Yes you can.

If it is ABGA, fill out the application for registration, when the kids are born.
If you are the breeder and the owner of the dam, at the time of conception and the Doe being bred to him is not registered her kids will be 50% registered, then their offspring will be 75% and so on until they reach purebred status. They will never be FB boer though.


----------



## boerlover-29 (Aug 31, 2014)

Okay thank you so much for all the information!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ahhhh got it. I figured there was a reason just couldn't figure out why. Thank you  I'll keep a eye on any keeper doelings


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem


----------

